# Right Hand Slips off Club



## raygreen

Hi all,

I play off 12. My lowest was off 3 - but that was many years ago.

I'm a solid striker of the ball and can hit a 7 Iron +- 165 yards.
My divots are usually shallow and straight. I tend to finish with my hands high and not round my neck/back - but I've not had problems before.

Lately, my right hand comes off the club slightly before impact and the result is usually a weak, high right shot.
According to a pro he says my grip is ok and that I'm trying to hit with my right hand too much. (Not sure I buy that.)

I've tried relaxing my grip, tightening my grip, squeezing the trigger of thumb and index finger. Of course it doesn't happen during my practice swing, but then I'm a scratch golfer with my practice swing - aren't we all?

Please, can anyone suggest why this is happening.


----------



## 300Yards

Hmm, that's a tricky one.. My right hand occasionally will come off, but it's usually in deep rough situations, and even then my left hand is more likely to come off.. Perhaps your putting to much effort into hiting the ball? I really don't have any solid advice for you, sorry.


----------



## Foster4

its not a bad thing...if you slowed down most golf swings ...the right hand usually is a tad behind and almost looks as if its coming off the club...now if your right hand coming all the way off then thats a problem...but if it stays somehow connected its fine...the right hand is just a guide for the clubhead...the left hand is much more important in controlling the club..and don't tighten your grip you will get too tense...a good grip pressure is to where you don't see any change in your skin tone...if you are gripping to tight...your hands will get red...i would say just enough pressure to know you have control of the club w/o tensing your forarms..


----------



## raygreen

Thanks guys - all good advice and I've tried all suggestions before.

My hand comes completely off - I don't muck about.

I went back to basics and watched a training video on the grip (can't beleive after 40 years I have to go back to basics - but then the top golfers do it all the time). I've moved my right hand more over my thumb, so the life-line of my right hand sits over my left thumb. This has helped a lot, but my hand still comes off a few shots. I guess over time I've changed my grip without realising it and it'll take time to get right.
It's bloody frustrating when you feel your back swing was good and the start of the transition feels good but the right hand comes off at about hip-level on the downswing and the resultant shot is bad.

More practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice, practice..........

Ray.


----------



## U Grooves

This is just a thought - but perhaps try to hit shots with just your right hand. Hang your left hand by your side and take 3/4 swings at the ball with your right hand only.


----------

